# New clothes, what girl doesn't need them.



## Pauliemon

Some of you remember this bike? 1948 Monark Sex Change. I was so disappointed when I got second place at the 2019 Sacramento Autorama. Actually I was pissed! I've calmed down now and realize some parts of the bike are unfinished. They're small things but enough to sway a judge.

So time for some changes. I've sent out several parts to be chromed or rechromed. Also new paint is on the menu.

Here's the start.


----------



## JLF

Face lifts are always tricky to get right, but I have faith in you.  I love this bike.


----------



## Pauliemon

JLF said:


> Face lifts are always tricky to get right, but I have faith in you.  I love this bike.



Thanks JLF!


----------



## 1motime

You are jumping into the deep end with those rims.  Great!  Go for it!


----------



## Goldenrod

We would have given a first place and we are the experts.  I have a wife who is always ready with a tranquilizer dart gun for just those occasions.


----------



## Pauliemon

1motime said:


> You are jumping into the deep end with those rims.  Great!  Go for it!



I'm going for that lowrider/custom look. Since there's no roof for a lace paint job,... But I get your meaning. You just see the good part. Besides learning to do lace on rims, I'm learning to repair lace on rims without repainting the entire rim.


----------



## Pauliemon

Goldenrod said:


> We would have given a first place and we are the experts.  I have a wife who is always ready with a tranquilizer dart gun for just those occasions.



My wife just brings a bottle of Jameson. But she likes the dart gun idea. Probably shouldn't have read your post to her.


----------



## 1motime

Pauliemon said:


> My wife just brings a bottle of Jameson. But she likes the dart gun idea. Probably shouldn't have read your post to her.



Sounds like my wife.  Motivated, armed, and dangerous!  What could go wrong?


----------



## Pauliemon




----------



## kreika

Sweet trail 70! Is it a H model? I have a 71 70 three speed. So fun!


----------



## 1motime

Nice tail dragger.   GM?


----------



## Pauliemon

kreika said:


> Sweet trail 70! Is it a H model? I have a 71 70 three speed. So fun!



Belongs to my buddy Curtis. That's his shop.


----------



## Pauliemon

1motime said:


> Nice tail dragger.   GM?



Belongs to my buddy Curtis. 40 Chevy, slightly customized.


----------



## Pauliemon

Not feeling the Aubergine. Think I'm going with another color with less contrast.


----------



## 1motime

Pauliemon said:


> Belongs to my buddy Curtis. 40 Chevy, slightly customized.
> View attachment 1158745



Nice  More than slight.  The LaSalle grill works!


----------



## 1motime

Pauliemon said:


> View attachment 1158748
> Not feeling the Aubergine. Think I'm going with another color with less contrast.



Colors are a personal choice.....  Layout looks good


----------



## Pauliemon

1motime said:


> Nice  More than slight.  The LaSalle grill works!



I believe he sectioned two different front fenders also. It was a rusted body and frame when he bought it. When he first got it we would to put lawn chairs in it. We'd sit in it and have a beer and talk about the changes he was going to make. He didn't know how to weld. One day I went over to his place. I noticed perfect welds on the body. I asked who did the welds. He said, "I did". He taught himself how to weld. The guy is truly talented. He did all the fab work on this bike. Always handy to have a ace body and fender man available.


----------



## Pauliemon

Well this situation sucks. Everyone's shop is closed out here on the left coast. This is gonna slow things down a bit. The show I'm hoping to get the bike in might be canceled. Geez they have canceled supercross. They're talking about canceling outdoor motocross, nooooooo! All the spring classics (Paris Roubaix, Flèche Wallonne, etc.) in Europe. I'm not into ball sports but I feel sorry for you guys too! Luckily we can still ride! It kinda hits home when I realize I'm the "elderly" they're talking about being at risk. I hope you all are staying safe.


----------



## 1motime

So much for the Golden Years.  I thought the future would be a bit different


----------



## Pauliemon

1motime said:


> So much for the Golden Years.  I thought the future would be a bit different



Me too! I'm still waiting for the "age of aquarius".


----------



## REC

Aquarius was cancelled, it's now the age of aquariums......


----------



## Pauliemon

REC said:


> Aquarius was cancelled, it's now the age of aquariums......



Sounds fishy,...


----------



## 1motime

Aquariums are cool.  As long as fish not floating on the top


----------



## Pauliemon

I like to thank,
Genesis
The Rolling Stones
Thin Lizzy
The Black Eyed Peas
The Strokes
Ray Charles 
Ray Charles 
Ray Charles 
Alicia Keys
Riding Dirty
Carlos Santana
Last but not least Weird Al!
For their help with painting and masking. Also mowing the lawn.


----------



## 1motime

Cool finish.  Looks a bit like hammertone.  Rust-oleum actually  makes a lot of good paints.  Very durable and easy to work with.  
Good way to bake paint!  More enjoyable to look at than an infrared fixture!


----------



## Pauliemon

1motime said:


> Cool finish.  Looks a bit like hammertone.  Rust-oleum actually  makes a lot of good paints.  Very durable and easy to work with.
> Good way to bake paint!  More enjoyable to look at than an infrared fixture!



Only thing baked in this house is me.


----------



## 1motime

HA!  Baked is good!  Fried not so much!  The masking looks straight so things can't be that of control!


----------



## Pauliemon

1motime said:


> HA!  Baked is good!  Fried not so much!  The masking looks straight so things can't be that of control!



Maybe slightly fried around the edges. 68 years will do that to you. Hoping to have a rear fender this afternoon. Peeling off the mask can be butt puckering. Hopefully I haven't made a mistake somewhere in this 5 step process.


----------



## Pauliemon

This one turned out ok. Still have to sand the edges.




This one not so much. The dreaded bondo let go.


----------



## 1motime

OUCH! first photo looks good.  When you say sand the edges.  Are you going to clear?  If you just want to get rid of some of roughness that built up over the tape edge sometimes just running something along the edge smooths it.  A plastic cuticle tool works.  Then saw the second.  I have been there.  Exhale, walk away, and then just deal with the problem.
Going to be worth the effort.  Nice layout!


----------



## Pauliemon

1motime said:


> OUCH! first photo looks good.  When you say sand the edges.  Are you going to clear?  If you just want to get rid of some of roughness that built up over the tape edge sometimes just running something along the edge smooths it.  A plastic cuticle tool works.  Then saw the second.  I have been there.  Exhale, walk away, and then just deal with the problem.
> Going to be worth the effort.  Nice layout!



I'll remember that trick, thanks. I will sand for clear so I'd get the edges at the same time. Problem is the Bondo. I smoothed out some dents right under that stencil. I noticed the paint pulling away as I removed the stencil. I'm thinking I'll cover it with 20 coats of clear! Stay baby stay!". Chainguard came out good.


----------



## 1motime

Rack/guard looks good!  Sort of twinkles in the light.  As far as adhesion.  You can only do so much.  Dealing with chemicals.......  All that can be done is do it again.


----------



## Pauliemon




----------



## Pauliemon

Put the paint can down,...


----------



## TRM

Looking forward to seeing her in new clothes!


----------



## Pauliemon

TRM said:


> Looking forward to seeing her in new clothes!



Me too!


----------



## Pauliemon

I've been informed this is the cause of my bubble problem on the fender. Spot putty. Apparently it never cures and forms a gas. It's only good for scratches and pin holes like primer filler.


----------



## Pauliemon

This stuff rocks!


----------



## Pauliemon




----------



## 1motime

Pauliemon said:


> View attachment 1167168
> I've been informed this is the cause of my bubble problem on the fender. Spot putty. Apparently it never cures and forms a gas. It's only good for scratches and pin holes like primer filler.



If you can ALWAYS use products that are catalyzed!


----------



## 1motime

Pauliemon said:


> View attachment 1168952



Tweety is giving the thumbs up!


----------



## WetDogGraphix

Pauliemon said:


> View attachment 1167168
> I've been informed this is the cause of my bubble problem on the fender. Spot putty. Apparently it never cures and forms a gas. It's only good for scratches and pin holes like primer filler.



I've never had an issue with spot putty.......


----------



## Pauliemon

WetDogGraphix said:


> I've never had an issue with spot putty.......



Me either until now. The dent was dime size. After I repainted a little bubble showed up. I was pissed! I came back to it 5 minutes later and it was gone. Go figure?


----------



## 1motime

Pauliemon said:


> Me either until now. The dent was dime size. After I repainted a little bubble showed up. I was pissed! I came back to it 5 minutes later and it was gone. Go figure?
> View attachment 1169002
> 
> View attachment 1169004



It is loose.  If it warms up it swells.  Might have a bit of dust under or it simply did not grab.  Looks like it has a distinct shape so it might not get larger.  Until it does.  Not going to go away.  Uncatalysed putty is ALWAYS going to be flexible.  All this effort.  I would bite the bullet, pick it out, curse, (don't throw it), repair, and use it as a lesson.  I have done custom paint for 30 years.  Chemicals are not your friend.  You have to persuade them to cooperate!


----------



## Pauliemon

1motime said:


> It is loose.  If it warms up it swells.  Might have a bit of dust under or it simply did not grab.  Looks like it has a distinct shape so it might not get larger.  Until it does.  Not going to go away.  Uncatalysed putty is ALWAYS going to be flexible.  All this effort.  I would bite the bullet, pick it out, curse, (don't throw it), repair, and use it as a lesson.  I have done custom paint for 30 years.  Chemicals are not your friend.  You have to persuade them to cooperate!



Thanks, I appreciate you sharing the knowledge. Yeah I'm going to sand it down because there's more then one dent. Just haven't got around to getting some filler yet.


----------



## WetDogGraphix

1motime said:


> It is loose.  If it warms up it swells.  Might have a bit of dust under or it simply did not grab.  Looks like it has a distinct shape so it might not get larger.  Until it does.  Not going to go away.  Uncatalysed putty is ALWAYS going to be flexible.  All this effort.  I would bite the bullet, pick it out, curse, (don't throw it), repair, and use it as a lesson.  I have done custom paint for 30 years.  Chemicals are not your friend.  You have to persuade them to cooperate!



I've been custom painting for 48yrs, and never had an issue with this stuff.....but I'm a Lacquer painter, not sure if that might make a difference....It's always dried pretty hard for me..... Oils from your hands and/or grease can cause that also... 
I use this....


----------



## 1motime

WetDogGraphix said:


> I've been custom painting for 48yrs, and never had an issue with this stuff.....but I'm a Lacquer painter, not sure if that might make a difference....It's always dried pretty hard for me..... Oils from your hands and/or grease can cause that also...
> I use this....
> 
> View attachment 1169124



For lacquer yes those were the standard for years.  3M yes,  Bondo brand maybe not.  I did lacquer restoration completes since 1978 until around 1998 when it all changed. 
 Lacquer is a solvent bond.  Now it is all about mechanical adhesion.  Has to have a surface to bite to.  Catalysed product makes for a tight finish without shrinkage also.
You are very right.  Surface has to be CLEAN!  Any thing that should not be there will bite you right where it hurts!  Redo is just part of the game when it has to be right!


----------



## Pauliemon

This is what I love about the CABE. You got a problem experience and knowledge comes to the rescue. Thanks WetDogGraphix and 1motime, you guys are the best.


----------



## Pauliemon

Rat Fink approves the new rim color.


----------



## 1motime

Tasty!


----------



## videoranger

I use an all metal epoxy type filler. doesn't shrink or peel off. takes more sanding because it's hard, but well worth the trouble. better than lead since there's no flux to contaminate paint. Used with urethane primer it's good stuff. As an aside here's a couple from my Rat Fink collection. Drawing is original cover art.


----------



## 1motime

videoranger said:


> I use an all metal epoxy type filler. doesn't shrink or peel off. takes more sanding because it's hard, but well worth the trouble. better than lead since there's no flux to contaminate paint. Used with urethane primer it's good stuff. As an aside here's a couple from my Rat Fink collection. Drawing is original cover art.
> 
> View attachment 1170588
> 
> View attachment 1170589



Big Daddy was right.  Lots of trash in the ocean!


----------



## Pauliemon

videoranger said:


> I use an all metal epoxy type filler. doesn't shrink or peel off. takes more sanding because it's hard, but well worth the trouble. better than lead since there's no flux to contaminate paint. Used with urethane primer it's good stuff. As an aside here's a couple from my Rat Fink collection. Drawing is original cover art.
> 
> View attachment 1170588
> 
> View attachment 1170589



Yeah that's good stuff. We used it for powder coating at a bicycle company I worked for. At 300° it held strong. Great R.F. art!


----------



## Pauliemon

Success! Used body filler instead of spot putty. I think my original problem may have been not using enough hardener. Doh!


----------



## 1motime

Pauliemon said:


> View attachment 1180219
> Success! Used body filler instead of spot putty. I think my original problem may have been not using enough hardener. Doh!



Maybe a lesson learned the hard way but looks like you came out on top.  If something goes wrong no choice but to just fix it.   Looking good!


----------



## Pauliemon

1motime said:


> Maybe a lesson learned the hard way but looks like you came out on top.  If something goes wrong no choice but to just fix it.   Looking good!



Found my limits for sure. The filler on the fender hardened up pretty quick. But no problem, I had plenty of time to work with it. So more is better right,...wrong! Tried "more" on another part. I think it hardened on the putty knife.


----------



## Pauliemon

Now to make the other rim match,...


----------



## 1motime

That looks great!  You are going to have a lot of contrast.  What are you doing?  Is the pattern lace or a dip film?  Then striped?  You are right.  There are 2 wheels


----------



## Pauliemon

1motime said:


> That looks great!  You are going to have a lot of contrast.  What are you doing?  Is the pattern lace or a dip film?  Then striped?  You are right.  There are 2 wheels



Lace


----------



## Pauliemon

I'm hoping the white wall tires will soak up some of the contrast. Going to use silver spokes and hubs instead of black. Waddaya think?


----------



## 1motime

Pauliemon said:


> I'm hoping the white wall tires will soak up some of the contrast. Going to use silver spokes and hubs instead of black. Waddaya think?



Colors are personal.  I never comment about those choices.  I get off on technique and execution.  
Some sort of mockup might help but you seem to have a vision.  Like you said there are 2 wheels!
Go for it!


----------



## Psychographic

I like the new paint!  I think black spokes with chrome nipples would look great on those rims. BTW, nice job on the lace.


----------



## Pauliemon

Got some chrome back today. Thanks to my boy Mark D at Sutter Street Crusiers for getting it done. Sometimes you can't see how ugly a part is until you get it chromed. "Whoa that s##t was nasty!" Work has slowed, I'm down to the frame. The frame's a little on the crude side. Can't leave it ugly after I've made everything else pretty. Maybe I'll chrome it!


----------



## Pauliemon

Psychographic said:


> I like the new paint!  I think black spokes with chrome nipples would look great on those rims. BTW, nice job on the lace.



I was going to go with chrome spokes. Now I'm rethinking it. I think you're right, chrome hub and nipples with black spokes.


----------



## 1motime

Moving in the right direction.  Cool seat!


----------



## Pauliemon

We stole the cover off a $40 saddle. Then modified a bottom pan from a 50s Messenger saddle. If I remember correctly it's a prewar Messenger.


----------



## 1motime

Looks like it was meant to be!  All it takes is a pair of scissors!  So easy!  Nothing to it!


----------



## razinhellcustomz

1motime said:


> Sounds like my wife.  Motivated, armed, and dangerous!  What could go wrong?



That's the #1 reason I got rid of my ball and chain in 04. To much liability. Ha ha!! Razin.


----------



## Pauliemon

Pauliemon said:


> View attachment 1190315
> 
> View attachment 1190316
> We stole the cover off a $40 saddle. Then modified a bottom pan from a 50s Messenger saddle. If I remember correctly it's a prewar Messenger.



And so cheap!


----------



## Pauliemon




----------



## 1motime

Those Evans springers are the greatest!   Especially with fresh chrome!


----------



## WetDogGraphix

Pauliemon said:


> View attachment 1190794
> 
> View attachment 1190795



Mine's in the que.......for my special secret project....
This makes me a little more excited... WOW!


----------



## Pauliemon

WetDogGraphix said:


> Mine's in the que.......for my special secret project....
> This makes me a little more excited... WOW!



Can't wait to see that!


----------



## Pauliemon

I'm really dragging my feet on this one. I'm down to working on the frame. I ground down the welds now time for bondo. I'm not good at bondo. It's like Bedtime for Bondo cuz I monkey it all up. I'm trying to get Curtis to do it but he's not going for it. He says he has enough projects,...oh I don't think so. This is going to take humungous amounts of beer and other party favors. Also right now I'm distracted by this,



I'm about to pull the trigger on it. Try to catch me ridin' dirty.


----------



## 1motime

Pauliemon said:


> View attachment 1199419
> I'm really dragging my feet on this one. I'm down to working on the frame. I ground down the welds now time for bondo. I'm not good at bondo. It's like Bedtime for Bondo cuz I monkey it all up. I'm trying to get Curtis to do it but he's not going for it. He says he has enough projects,...oh I don't think so. This is going to take humungous amounts of beer and other party favors. Also right now I'm distracted by this,
> View attachment 1199424
> I'm about to pull the trigger on it. Try to catch me ridin' dirty.



You are doing the hubs also?!?  That is INSANE!  Can't wait to see more!  Don't know if you mind a tip.  If you are doing lots of intricate detail filling on a frame or anything else.  
Once you get your bare metal clean enough spray catalyzed epoxy primer first.  Let it sit a day and spread the filler.  It will allow primer to go everywhere first to seal and filler will grab better.  Makes a difference


----------



## Pauliemon

1motime said:


> You are doing the hubs also?!?  That is INSANE!  Can't wait to see more!  Don't know if you mind a tip.  If you are doing lots of intricate detail filling on a frame or anything else.
> Once you get your bare metal clean enough spray catalyzed epoxy primer first.  Let it sit a day and spread the filler.  It will allow primer to go everywhere first to seal and filler will grab better.  Makes a difference



Yeah I'm doing the rear hub. I'll have the axle, axle nuts, dust covers and cog chromed. The front hub will be chrome. Thanks for the tip. I always appreciate and " need" tips.


----------



## Pauliemon

Been a little distracted,...


----------



## redclayhd

Pauliemon said:


> View attachment 1157699
> Some of you remember this bike? 1948 Monark Sex Change. I was so disappointed when I got second place at the 2019 Sacramento Autorama. Actually I was pissed! I've calmed down now and realize some parts of the bike are unfinished. They're small things but enough to sway a judge.
> 
> So time for some changes. I've sent out several parts to be chromed or rechromed. Also new paint is on the menu.
> 
> Here's the start.
> View attachment 1157706
> 
> View attachment 1157707



"realize some parts of the bike are unfinished"? Nah! Those parts were left that way on purpose to add "character".


----------



## 1motime

Pauliemon said:


> Been a little distracted,...
> View attachment 1204391



That sort of  machine might spoil you real fast!  Cool bike!


----------

